# Greetings from Indiana



## aradzin73 (Mar 20, 2014)

I will be receiving the Entered Apprentice degree on April 14, I am excited to begin my journey and looking forward to my future in freemasonry. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## GeNomeZ (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, I was born in Ft. Wayne although I've been in South Florida since I was 7. You'll find some great people here. Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 21, 2014)

Greetings, welcome, and good luck on your journey.


----------



## goomba (Mar 21, 2014)

Welcome to the site and fraternity brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome, Congratulations, and Good Luck!!


----------



## jmiluso (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad your joining us! Enjoy your new journey, and remember all masons are brothers.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## aradzin73 (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking forward to my entered apprentice degree tonight where I will be initiated into the worlds oldest and finest fraternal organization.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## armyman1603 (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to the brotherhood.


----------



## sjwb (May 9, 2014)

Welcome from Adelaide!


Steve


----------



## cacarter (May 9, 2014)

Welcome to the website!


----------



## Rod_Duran (May 9, 2014)

Welcome one and all! Also, My date for passing: June 12th!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

